# Avatar/signature problem



## GroverUK (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi guys.
Joined the ttoc last week and my pack came through in the post today, all great stuff carnt wait to stick my badges on haha!! The only problem i have is in my letter it says they have created a avatar/sig pic for me with a link to it. The link i have is








I have tried the link both with and without the bits and they lead to nowhere? Anyone know what i am doing wrong or any ideas how to find the pic would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks Steve.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

GroverUK said:


> Hi guys.
> Joined the ttoc last week and my pack came through in the post today, all great stuff carnt wait to stick my badges on haha!! The only problem i have is in my letter it says they have created a avatar/sig pic for me with a link to it. The link i have is
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GroverUK (Dec 2, 2010)

thanks for the reply but that link also brings up a bad link as the pic i get from that on is.........


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

Try an extra zero in there...the membership numbers are 5 digits long.


----------



## GroverUK (Dec 2, 2010)

MonTheFish said:


> Try an extra zero in there...the membership numbers are 5 digits long.


I could kiss you sir thank you haha!!!!
Btw how do you get the ttoc club member bit on your profile bit on the left when you post?


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

Drop nem a pm and he'll add you into the group


----------



## GroverUK (Dec 2, 2010)

sorry for being daft here but nem?


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=5859


----------



## MD1984 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi

I also joined recently, having the same difficulties getting image and having TTOC on my profile bit on here, can you also provide my link and add me to the group.

My membership # is 01991
The link for my pic (which is not working is)









Thanks for your help!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Looks ok to me


----------



## MD1984 (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh yeah, Works :lol:


----------

